# Get bit outdoors - huge alps sale! Guides / seats / grips / freebies and more



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*With our new Super Low Shipping rates and FREE shipping over $95 you can't go wrong. 

Click here for Great Savings on **Alps Guides, Alps Reel Seats, Tool Rests, Free Team Rainshadow Gear with Power Wrappers, and more!
These deals are good till 11/16 at 11:59 pm, Don't miss them

https://myemail.constantcontact.com...ebies.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=W825TdfAyk8


Don't miss our Facebook live event tonight at 8pm! We will be talking about the Alps Wrapper, Tool Rest, Tail Stock, and more! 
**Like and Share the event linked below to win FREEBIES! 
https://www.facebook.com/events/970521446473613/*


----------

